# I hope Amtrak doesn't start doing this !!!!



## NAVYBLUE (Jan 18, 2012)

http://news.blogs.cn...ders/?hpt=hp_t3

NAVYBLUE

PS: I wonder if they get IGR (Indonesian Guest Rewards) points ??

Corrected1/18 @ 6:56 PM (EST). My bad. I read it too fast and thought it said India.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jan 18, 2012)

NAVYBLUE said:


> http://news.blogs.cn...ders/?hpt=hp_t3
> 
> NAVYBLUE
> 
> PS: I wonder if they get IGR (Indian Guest Rewards) points ??


I hope you know* India* and* Indonesia* are two different countries, right?


----------



## benjibear (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow. Over here if somebody tried riding on the roof and broke a toe they would sue for a few million and probably get it.


----------



## guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Texan Eagle said:


> NAVYBLUE said:
> 
> 
> > http://news.blogs.cn...ders/?hpt=hp_t3
> ...


Hmmmm you know that your Governor the other night in the GOP South Carolina debate thought that Turkey, a NATO member for Pete's sake, was a terrorist nation.

One can only guess what he might think Amtrak is! :help:


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 18, 2012)

NAVYBLUE said:


> http://news.blogs.cn...ders/?hpt=hp_t3


The name that you chose for the thread is "I hope Amtrak doesn't start doing this!!!"

Please tell me the last time you personally saw, or even heard, of someone riding on the top of a moving Amtrak train?




I never have!



So what if they do?



No one would get hurt, and it is just an added expense for Amtrak - do you think Congress would be happy to give Amtrak for this!


----------



## dlagrua (Jan 18, 2012)

I heard from reliable sources that the balls to stop train riding on the roof will be changed. They already hang from chains, the next step is to add pyramid shaped spikes to the metal balls. This way you would have an effective "Mace" weapon that was used in the Dark Ages in war battles. Anyone illegally riding on the roof will now meet with instant death or at the very least severe paralysis. They are getting the body bags ready in anticipation of this fantastic and positive addition to Indonesian rail travel. Where else in the world can you experience the excitement of people getting killed on your every trip? Might even become the new national sport over there where they errect grandstands at every execution point.


----------



## NAVYBLUE (Jan 18, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> NAVYBLUE said:
> 
> 
> > http://news.blogs.cn...ders/?hpt=hp_t3
> ...


My "attempt" at HUMOR obviously flew right by you. Sorry.

NAVYBLUE


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jan 18, 2012)

Heck, if you try getting rid of them from the roofs, they will come up with other places to show their idiocy. See this video. (Caution: Do not see if you have a heart ailment or get scared easily). This time it is Darwin Award contenders from India _(not Indonesia). _Most trains in India even today have open discharge toilets where the dump passengers take goes down on to the tracks.. if a few passengers were taking a dump or a leak while this guy played his prank, that would have served him well


----------



## NAVYBLUE (Jan 18, 2012)

Texan Eagle said:


> Heck, if you try getting rid of them from the roofs, they will come up with other places to show their idiocy. See this video. (Caution: Do not see if you have a heart ailment or get scared easily). This time it is Darwin Award contenders from India _(not Indonesia). _Most trains in India even today have open discharge toilets where the dump passengers take goes down on to the tracks.. if a few passengers were taking a dump or a leak while this guy played his prank, that would have served him well


I saw a program on India about (6) months ago on the History channel and I could not believe the number of people they got on commuter/short distance trains. It was mind boggling. Obviously not big on regulations.

NAVYBLUE


----------



## DET63 (Jan 19, 2012)

From the page linked in the OP:



> Indonesia's state railway, Kereta Api Indonesia, has begun stringing concrete balls over rail lines to prevent people from hitching free rides on top of its trains, according to local news reports.
> The devices are called Goal Bola-bola , or goal balls, as they resemble soccer goals with the grapefruit-sized concrete balls strung from chains, according to a report in the Jakarta Post.





the_traveler said:


> Please tell me the last time you personally saw, or even heard, of someone riding on the top of a moving Amtrak train?


Right, traveler. We know about those penthouse suites that you always occupy! 

Seriously, isn't there a device used on some routes to discourage riding on the top of a Superliner? It's called a tunnel.

On other routes, a signal gantry or electrical catenary may serve a similar purpose.


----------



## jis (Jan 19, 2012)

benjibear said:


> Wow. Over here if somebody tried riding on the roof and broke a toe they would sue for a few million and probably get it.


In India if they sued, their grand children might get the final bill from the lawyer for the balance beyond the damages he might have wangled out of the court system.  You want to stay as far away as possible from the legal system in India if you value your well being.


----------



## George Harris (Jan 19, 2012)

DET63 said:


> Seriously, isn't there a device used on some routes to discourage riding on the top of a Superliner? It's called a tunnel.
> On other routes, a signal gantry or electrical catenary may serve a similar purpose.


Most routes on which the Superliners operate have clearances that will pass double stacks, which means that you would have room to stand up on top of a Superliner. (Superliners are 16'-2" high, double stacks around 20 feet, and line clearnaces on most of the roues used at 22 feet ot 23 feet to meet current requirements.


----------

